# What cancer cannot do....



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

WHAT CANCER CANNOT DO

Cancer is so limited...

It cannot cripple Love
It cannot shatter Hope
It cannot corrode Faith
It cannot destroy Peace
It cannot kill Friendship
It cannot suppress Memories
It cannot silence Courage
It cannot invade the Soul
It cannot steal eternal Life
It cannot conquer the Spirit
--Author Unknown

My rad/onc gave me a copy of this today. Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JLynn said:


> WHAT CANCER CANNOT DO
> 
> Cancer is so limited...
> 
> ...


Impactful; this has touched me deeply! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

so timely, since i was diagnosed as of my surgery this past Friday


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

JLynn said:


> WHAT CANCER CANNOT DO
> 
> Cancer is so limited...
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly! Cancer can't do much if we don't give it the "power" to do much!

hugs4


----------

